# Off Piste Backflushing



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Eeeuk.

The classic is here but tastes very odd. I've had everything off and given it a good clean, I'm grabbing descaler tomorrow and I've ordered detergent from Rave with my beans.... But I need to practice and I'm both impatient and from Yorkshire (I've drunk two icky lattes since 1930hrs because I'm tight)

hubby home read and suggested I could use his VWP cleanser and steriliser to backflush,

could I? As a one off?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

By saying 'everything off' does this include the shower screen and dispersion plate? These spaces are the main point for stale coffee oils to accumulate and cause flavour issues.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, I put a new rubber gasket thing in, soaked and scrubbed the plate and soaked the screen in lime juice and scrubbed with a toothbrush, rinsed everything well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once you have cleaned as best you can, then let her heat up and taste some water pulls through the group, since that is what you are going to make coffee with


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Once you have cleaned as best you can, then let her heat up and taste some water pulls through the group, since that is what you are going to make coffee with


Before or after I attempt a back flush with/without home brew cleaning powder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I suspect your machine needs a good clean with the right materials. You are just going to have to wait till tomorrow. Start off with a backflush and clean of the group area. Pull plenty clean water through. If it is still not good, then the next thing would be the boiler, unless, your shot preparation is not whats needed for this sort of machine, your beans are not right or your expectations are unrealistic!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Not knowing the history of the machine I would be inclined to run at least 3 tanks fulls of water through the group head before making a coffee.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am assuming you are letting the machine heat up for 30 mins before pulling shots as well arnt you .... Worst coffee I ever had was from my old gaggia years ago where I used to turn it on wait for the light and pull that shot .... Sour tastic


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Today I will be mostly running water through my machine! I'd run a tank through,possibly stupidly assumed that would be enough.

My my set up is far from right (*cough* pre ground lavazza that's been open days) but it's a "yucky" unclean after taste, not a crappy coffee aftertaste taste. (It had one of those too, but that wasn't worth mentioning!).

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Just be careful not to let the pump work nonstop or you will fry it. I think the Ulka in the Classic is rated 1/2min, i.e. 1min work, 2 min rest.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

bronc said:


> Just be careful not to let the pump work nonstop or you will fry it. I think the Ulka in the Classic is rated 1/2min, i.e. 1min work, 2 min rest.


thanks! I'll definitely be spending all day on it then!

I need coffee....

I have no brewable coffee (it could be argued I have no drinkable coffee.... But hey!)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Success! Got to the point after a bit more cleaning and a few litres of water run through in brief spurts (kids are handy for something to do while the pump is resting) where the water just tastes of water, and I now have a fully acceptable cup of coffee where the strange tastes are within my control.

should I descale it "anyway"? There didn't seem a huge amount in the shower screen and dispersion plate, but I wondered if starting off knowing it's done is a good idea?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think you should descale it anyway - as you don't know what's lurking behind the scenes it's better than it seizing up at some point due to scale in undesirable (I suppose that's anywhere really) places. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you have the right materials you may as well. Just remember, the boiler on a Classic I think, is made from aluminium. What I am trying to say is unless you are using the recommended gaga descale which again I think (please someone confirm this) is citric acid based and not as aggressive, so if not using that, just soak it for 15 to 20 mins before thoroughly flushing


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As DFK said the boiler is aluminium and should not be treated with aggressive descaler, use the "Gaggia stuff" if you can , failing that you can use citric acid but do not leave in for more than about 15 mins. Do not mix too strong a mix, follow instructions carefully. Rinse thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did some research, the gagia stuff appears to be just citric acid, with malic acid, so bought a citric acid only one and am usua a weak solution on a cold boiler, with an alarm set for ten minutes. I'm just about to rinse it out.


----------

